# 89 chevy frame broke



## wiseguy479 (Jan 5, 2010)

My 89 chevy c1500 frame is rusted threw on one side and cracked on the other how can i fix it? Thanks Bill


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very expensively.It's 21 years old.If it's rusted through on one side,the other side can't be too far behind.Yes,you can fishplate it but probably lots of stuff needs to be removed,prepped,and if it's real weak steel,it's never going to be as strong.A weld doesn't take good to rotted steel.A new frame,from another truck or new would most likely cost in time and dollars more than the truck is worth.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would junk the truck out, a 4x2 1/2 ton that old isn't worth fixing!


----------



## wiseguy479 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i cant junk it its all i have and i am upside down it it now. it's rusted threw the bottom and cracked on boh sides.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

If you're already upside down in it, you may want to consider not throwing away good money after bad...

Perhaps you can offer it up for parts and recoup some the backwards money...

My previous '92 GMC K1500 had a rotted frame issue but hadn't broken yet...a welder guy I know wanted $500 to fix it in his shop...he was providing all the materials & time...that was outside my budget at the time (basically i had no budget !)...so I ended up parking the truck until summertime, then bought a small arc welder, scrounged around the businesses in the local industrial park for some left over steel scrap (found some really nice 3/16" plate) and proceeded to fix it myself over a period of about a month when it was nice outside...did a damn good job too !

Good Luck with your situation !


----------



## wiseguy479 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a shop with a couple welders but i am new at welding. I thought i would try to clean and weld the crackes and put some gussets on it. Its bad on the drivers side behind the front wheel where the frame bends down to go back to the back of the truck. But new at welding i dont no how to set the heat on the welder. Paid $3,500 for the truck and western pro plow. Spent $600 in parts and need to spend another $600 in parts. But i keep telling myself i will get it back plowing next winter iam just starting out on my own.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just experiment. Find some old metal and start welding. You'll pick it up fast


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If you do "fix" it, please don't drive near me or my family. Being upside down on it means you probably have a loan on it and that's a whole other issue to have with a 21 year old truck. The truck is done man, sorry.


----------



## wiseguy479 (Jan 5, 2010)

No i dont have a loan i pay cash for everything you can do that when you have money those that go a borrowing go a sorrowing. I am pretty good at whatever i do thats how i made it in business 26yrs.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's good! I was worried you actually had a loan on this truck. I wouldn't waste the time and energy to fix it. Go find the same truck with a blown motor for a few hundred bucks and swap stuff.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Banksy;1010170 said:


> If you do "fix" it, please don't drive near me or my family. Being upside down on it means you probably have a loan on it and that's a whole other issue to have with a 21 year old truck. The truck is done man, sorry.


Yes I agree please stay away from me on the road!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The cracks behind the UCA brackets are common on these trucks. Is the rust limited to one spot, or is the whole frame tender? If it's all bad, take your lumps and part the truck out. You overpaid for the truck, and that sucks. But there is no sense to keep pissing money away on this thing. If the miles aren't too high, the drivetrain is solid, and the body is decent, you can part it out and maybe break even.

If you are a novice welder (at best) starting out trying to patch up a beat plow truck frame is not wise.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Wiseguy,

I looked through your previous posts. You had a question about how to adjust your drum brakes. I am having doubts about your welding ability, and perhaps your repair experience in general, considering that you asked that question. If you were 15, and a girl, well ok. But most people who could successfully fix a broken frame, know how to adjust brakes. You got taken to the cleaners with this truck, no way around it. If it is a "C", then it shouldn't even have a plow on it. Get rid of it. 

I know this may sound harsh, but sometimes it is better to hear the truth.


----------



## Proplower85 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 1989 GMC K2500 and had the same problem I bought some 3/16 steel and some 1/2 inch steel.. cut the frame (Mine was all front end where the plow frame hooks to the frame) Welded the 3/16" to the frame where I cut it, reinforced it with some 2 foot 1/2" strips going down the frame and boxed the frame around that with the 1/2 and used por-15 after sanding the whole frame in the summer and put the plow frame back on. It is stronger then the rest of the frame. As far as the frame isn't cracked enough where it is crushing and sagging you may get away with the same otherwise have the frame straightened and cut and repair the bad metal and box it with some reinforcements.. Good luck it worked good for me.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Buy another 88-98 1/2 ton truck, even if it is a beater, check make sure the frame is in good shape and start swapping parts over. A band-aid will probably not fix this one.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

You said the truck is a C1500,is it really a K1500? Or did you buy a two wheel drive with a plow on it? ?My son in law actually changed frames on his, it was a lot of work,but figured it was his own labor. I am in same boat as you, have quite a bit in mine but my frame is ok. Will have to wire wheel mine this year and por 15 or rustshield my frame. plowking


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

If it is in fact a C1500 I happen to know where you could pick up a C2500LD here in Mankato for say $100.


----------



## wiseguy479 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well yesterday my buddy a 30 year welder made repairs to the frame he says it's fine.Cost of about $200 bucks not that bad could be worse. So thanks to all of you for your help.


----------

